# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Πώς βιώνει κανείς το πένθος;

## elisabet

Πριν λίγο καιρό, για όποιον δεν ξέρει έχασα τον πατέρα μου.

Ξεκίνησα πολλές φορές να γράψω και σταματούσα καταλήγοντας σε ένα κείμενο χωρίς νόημα με σκόρπιες λέξεις. ΚΙ αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλει νόημα.
Ξέρω πως ένα από τα στάδια του πένθους είναι η αποδοχή και καταλαβαίνω πως είμαι ακόμα μακριά από αυτό. Μάλλον είμαι ακόμα σε άρνηση, αρνούμαι να πιστέψω πως τον έχασα και δεν θα τον ξαναδώ. Υπάρχουν ακόμα στιγμές, πιο λίγες όσο περνάει ο καιρός, που ξεχνιέμαι, που γίνεται κάτι και αυτομάτως σκέφτομαι να το μοιραστώ μαζί του. Μόλις χθες έκανα και μια φίλη δίπλα μου να σαστίσει για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα όταν αυθόρμητα εντελώς χαζεύοντας βιτρίνες είπα : "α αυτό θα το πάρω για τον πατέρα μου" και μόνο αφού το ξεστόμισα συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν υπάρχει πια.

Είναι σα να έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου ή να μην ξέρω ποια είμαι πια. Πριν ασχολιόμουν με ένα σωρό πράγματα, ζωγράφιζα, έπαιζα μουσική, διάβαζα, πήγαινα γυμναστήριο, ;έκανα κατασκευές, τώρα τα χω σταματήσει όλα, δεν μου βγαίνει να κάνω τίποτα. Ακόμα και το γράψιμο που πάντα όταν δεν ένιωθα καλά με βοηθούσε τώρα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, στέκομαι για ώρες μπροστά σε μια κολλά χαρτί και δεν μου βγαίνει λέξη. Λες κι έχω αδειάσει.

Διεκπαιρεώνω ο, τι πρέπει να γίνει, ακόμα κι αυτά που νόμιζα πως δεν μπορούσα, κι είμαι κουλ, σα να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα και μετά μπορεί να βάλω τα κλάματα σε μια άσχετη στιγμή και να πλαντάξω λες και μόλις έμαθα ότι έφυγε. Η απουσία του μου φαίνεται αφόρητη. ¨Εχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου που αγαπώ και με αγαπάνε αλλά είναι λες και όλα γυρνούσαν γύρω του και μόνο και τώρα δεν με νοιάζει κανείς. Ξαφνικά δεν με νοιάζει η γνώμη τους, λες και μόνο η δική του με ένοιαζε πάντα. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω αλλά νομίζω πρώτη φορά νιώθω τόσο μόνη. Μου συμβαίνει κάτι καλό κι είναι λες και χάνει την μισή του αξία γιατί δεν υπάρχει πια αυτός για να του το πω!

----------


## GoldenM

> Πριν λίγο καιρό, για όποιον δεν ξέρει έχασα τον πατέρα μου.
> 
> Ξεκίνησα πολλές φορές να γράψω και σταματούσα καταλήγοντας σε ένα κείμενο χωρίς νόημα με σκόρπιες λέξεις. ΚΙ αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλει νόημα.
> Ξέρω πως ένα από τα στάδια του πένθους είναι η αποδοχή και καταλαβαίνω πως είμαι ακόμα μακριά από αυτό. Μάλλον είμαι ακόμα σε άρνηση, αρνούμαι να πιστέψω πως τον έχασα και δεν θα τον ξαναδώ. Υπάρχουν ακόμα στιγμές, πιο λίγες όσο περνάει ο καιρός, που ξεχνιέμαι, που γίνεται κάτι και αυτομάτως σκέφτομαι να το μοιραστώ μαζί του. Μόλις χθες έκανα και μια φίλη δίπλα μου να σαστίσει για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα όταν αυθόρμητα εντελώς χαζεύοντας βιτρίνες είπα : "α αυτό θα το πάρω για τον πατέρα μου" και μόνο αφού το ξεστόμισα συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν υπάρχει πια.
> 
> Είναι σα να έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου ή να μην ξέρω ποια είμαι πια. Πριν ασχολιόμουν με ένα σωρό πράγματα, ζωγράφιζα, έπαιζα μουσική, διάβαζα, πήγαινα γυμναστήριο, ;έκανα κατασκευές, τώρα τα χω σταματήσει όλα, δεν μου βγαίνει να κάνω τίποτα. Ακόμα και το γράψιμο που πάντα όταν δεν ένιωθα καλά με βοηθούσε τώρα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, στέκομαι για ώρες μπροστά σε μια κολλά χαρτί και δεν μου βγαίνει λέξη. Λες κι έχω αδειάσει.
> 
> Διεκπαιρεώνω ο, τι πρέπει να γίνει, ακόμα κι αυτά που νόμιζα πως δεν μπορούσα, κι είμαι κουλ, σα να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα και μετά μπορεί να βάλω τα κλάματα σε μια άσχετη στιγμή και να πλαντάξω λες και μόλις έμαθα ότι έφυγε. Η απουσία του μου φαίνεται αφόρητη. ¨Εχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου που αγαπώ και με αγαπάνε αλλά είναι λες και όλα γυρνούσαν γύρω του και μόνο και τώρα δεν με νοιάζει κανείς. Ξαφνικά δεν με νοιάζει η γνώμη τους, λες και μόνο η δική του με ένοιαζε πάντα. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω αλλά νομίζω πρώτη φορά νιώθω τόσο μόνη. Μου συμβαίνει κάτι καλό κι είναι λες και χάνει την μισή του αξία γιατί δεν υπάρχει πια αυτός για να του το πω!


Καλησπέρα Ελισάβετ.

Η γνώμη μου είναι να αποδεχτείς ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να αισθάνεσαι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να έχεις ενοχές για το γεγονός ότι είσαι πληγωμένη. 

Πάρε το χρόνο σου. Απλά μην μένεις παθητική. Κάνε ότι μπορείς ώστε να γεμίζεις την μέρα σου. Αυτό και μόνο θα σε βοηθήσει ώστε να περάσεις και να βιώσεις όλα τα στάδια του πένθους.

Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ο πατέρας σου είναι ένα κομμάτι της ζωής σου. Αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ.
Εγώ νομίζω, για κάποιους ανθρώπους που έφυγαν οτι στην πραγματικότητα είναι κοντά μας.
Θα σου πω για την δική μου περίπτωση με την μητέρα μου που πέθανε απόκαρκίνο πριν 7 χρόνια. 
Δεν είχαμε και τις άριστες σχέσεις, όμως όπως λες κι εσύ, πολλές φορές, μετά το θάνατό της σήκωνα το τηλςφωνο να την πάρω. Όταν αρρώστησε η σχέση μας έγινε καλύτερη. 
Τέλος πάντων, εγώ είχα αφήσει τις σπουδές μου στη μέση λόγω δουκειάς αλλά δεν μου έλεγε και τίποτα. Όταν πριν ένα χρόνο αποφάσισα να ξαναπάω στο Πανεπιστήμιο να το τελειώσω, που πήρα την απόφαση και πήγα και στην γραμματεία της σχολής, το βράδυ της ίδιας ημέρας μόλις πέφτω για ύπνο αισθάνομαι ένα πολύ ηχηρό φιλί στο μάγουλό μου, τόσο που πετάχτηκα απάνω. Ήταν το φιλί της μάνας μου, το αναγνώρισα, την αισθάνθηκα, όπως συνήθιζε ακριβώς να μας φιλάει εμένα και τα αδέλφια μου. 
Μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση και περιέργησα. Αλλά εκεί που πραγματικά σοκαρίστηκα ήταν όταν μετά από μερικούς μήνες συνάντησα μια θεία μου, πρώτη εξαδέλφη της μητέρας μου και της είπα οτι αποφάσισα μετά από πολλά χρόνια να πάρω το πτυχίο μου. Εκείνη τότε μου είπε οτι στην ορκωμοσία θα ήθελε να είναι στην θέση της μητέρας μου.. Εγώ της είπα:Φυσικά και ναί, θα χαιρόμουν πολύ και τότε μου λέει: "Να ξέρεις οτι αυτό (οτι δεν πήρα το πτυχίο) ήταν καημός της μάνας σου, το περίμενε πώς και πώς" Κι εγώ έπαθα γιατί ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο. Εντάξει, ήθελε να το πάρω αλλά ποτέ δεν το ανέφερε ιδιαίτερα. 
Θέλω να πω, οτι ίσως κάποιοι άνθρωποι να μην φεύγουν για πάντα από κοντά μας.

----------


## elisabet

> Καλησπέρα Ελισάβετ.
> 
> Η γνώμη μου είναι να αποδεχτείς ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να αισθάνεσαι έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να έχεις ενοχές για το γεγονός ότι είσαι πληγωμένη. 
> 
> Πάρε το χρόνο σου. Απλά μην μένεις παθητική. Κάνε ότι μπορείς ώστε να γεμίζεις την μέρα σου. Αυτό και μόνο θα σε βοηθήσει ώστε να περάσεις και να βιώσεις όλα τα στάδια του πένθους.
> 
> Καλή δύναμη.


Καλημερα Golden και σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.

Δεν μένω παθητική με την έννοια ότι έχω κλειστεί μέσα και δεν κάνω τίποτα. Συνεχίζω να δουλεύω, να βλέπω φίλους/ες , να είμαι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις μου...αυτά που αγαπούσα να κάνω έχω σταματήσει να κάνω. Νιώθω λες και λειτουργώ λίγο σαν ρομποτ, διεκπαιρεώνω απλά υποχρεώσεις και εγώ πού είμαι σε όλο αυτό;

Αν μου κάνει κάποιος την ερώτηση πώς είμαι, δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω. Δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω αν είμαι καλά ή όχι.

----------


## elisabet

> Ο πατέρας σου είναι ένα κομμάτι της ζωής σου. Αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ.
> Εγώ νομίζω, για κάποιους ανθρώπους που έφυγαν οτι στην πραγματικότητα είναι κοντά μας.
> Θα σου πω για την δική μου περίπτωση με την μητέρα μου που πέθανε απόκαρκίνο πριν 7 χρόνια. 
> Δεν είχαμε και τις άριστες σχέσεις, όμως όπως λες κι εσύ, πολλές φορές, μετά το θάνατό της σήκωνα το τηλςφωνο να την πάρω. Όταν αρρώστησε η σχέση μας έγινε καλύτερη. 
> Τέλος πάντων, εγώ είχα αφήσει τις σπουδές μου στη μέση λόγω δουκειάς αλλά δεν μου έλεγε και τίποτα. Όταν πριν ένα χρόνο αποφάσισα να ξαναπάω στο Πανεπιστήμιο να το τελειώσω, που πήρα την απόφαση και πήγα και στην γραμματεία της σχολής, το βράδυ της ίδιας ημέρας μόλις πέφτω για ύπνο αισθάνομαι ένα πολύ ηχηρό φιλί στο μάγουλό μου, τόσο που πετάχτηκα απάνω. Ήταν το φιλί της μάνας μου, το αναγνώρισα, την αισθάνθηκα, όπως συνήθιζε ακριβώς να μας φιλάει εμένα και τα αδέλφια μου. 
> Μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση και περιέργησα. Αλλά εκεί που πραγματικά σοκαρίστηκα ήταν όταν μετά από μερικούς μήνες συνάντησα μια θεία μου, πρώτη εξαδέλφη της μητέρας μου και της είπα οτι αποφάσισα μετά από πολλά χρόνια να πάρω το πτυχίο μου. Εκείνη τότε μου είπε οτι στην ορκωμοσία θα ήθελε να είναι στην θέση της μητέρας μου.. Εγώ της είπα:Φυσικά και ναί, θα χαιρόμουν πολύ και τότε μου λέει: "Να ξέρεις οτι αυτό (οτι δεν πήρα το πτυχίο) ήταν καημός της μάνας σου, το περίμενε πώς και πώς" Κι εγώ έπαθα γιατί ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο. Εντάξει, ήθελε να το πάρω αλλά ποτέ δεν το ανέφερε ιδιαίτερα. 
> Θέλω να πω, οτι ίσως κάποιοι άνθρωποι να μην φεύγουν για πάντα από κοντά μας.


Σταμάτησε ποτέ αυτό που περιγράφεις; Το να σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο για να την πάρεις;

Το πιστεύω πως οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε στην ουσία δεν φεύγουν ποτέ. Πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε απλά έναν διαφορετικό τρόπο "επικοινωνίας" μαζί τους και εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το συνηθίσω αυτό γιατί μου λείπει η φυσική του παρουσία. Μου λείπει το να μοιράζομαι πράγματα μαζί του, μου λείπει το γέλιο του, η μυρωδιά του, η αγκαλιά του.

Όταν ήμασταν μικρά είχαμε ένα σαραβαλάκι που είχε μόνιμα χαλασμένο ραδιόφωνο κι έτσι είχαμε καθιερώσει πως μόλις πηγαίναμε κάπου τραγουδούσε ο μπαμπάς αντί για το ραδιόφωνο και μεις ακολουθούσαμε. Μας έκανε πλάκα πως άμα ξεμείνουμε από δουλειά θα βγάλουμε λεφτά ως μουσικό γκρουπ στους δρόμους. Αυτό το κάναμε μέχρι που έφυγε. Όποτε τύχαινε να είμαστε μαζί στο αυτοκίνητο πάντα τραγουδούσαμε. Το έκανε ακόμα και στην διαδρομή για την χημειοθεραπεία. Προχθές με έπιασα να τραγουδώ μόνη μου καθώς οδηγούσα, χωρίς να το καταλάβω. Για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ένιωθα σα να είναι κι εκείνος εκεί και να τραγουδάμε παρέα, ένιωθα την ενέργεια του στον χώρο δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω.

Και μαθαίνω πράγματα για εκείνον, μετά θάνατο, που αν πριν τον θαύμαζα μια φορά, τώρα τον θαυμάζω 10!

----------


## ioannis2

Ωραίο το κείμενο της ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑΣ.

elisabet, το πένθος βιώνεται κοντά στους ανθρώπους. 
Δεν κλεινόμαστε κάπου ούτε στις σκέψεις μας αλλά επιδιώκουμε την συναναστροφή, ακόμα και με ανθρώπους που λίγο σχετιζόμασταν ακόμα και με το να μιλάμε για πλήρως άσχετα πράγματα. Κυρίως όμως με αυτούς που μας δένει μια συναισθηματική, ψυχική σύνδεση και μας βγάζουν με το είναι τους κάτι αισιόδοξο και θετικό. Αυτά που λέω αφορούν και όλους μας που στους χώρους που ζούμε και κινούμαστε υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που βιώνουν πένθος.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησα να σηκώνω το τηλέφωνο (δύο χρόνια μετά περίπου ήταν η τελευταία φορά). Όμως συμβαίνουν διάφορα και πιστεύω οτι κάτι υπάρχει από την παρουσία των ανθρώπων που φεύγουν, πολλές φορές υπάρχουν στην ζωή μας (η ενέργειά τους ίσως; η ψυχή τους ποιός ξέρει...) και επικοινωνούν με διάφορους τρόπους.
Θα σου πω ένα άλλο θαυμαστό περιστατικό που συνέβη μετά τον θάνατο της μητέραςμου:
Η μητέρα μου πέθανε τον Μάρτιο του 2012. Τον Αύγουστο είχαμε εγώ και ο ένας αδελφός μου την γιορτή μας, διότι έχουμε το ίδιο όνομα. Την ημέρα εκείνη, (της εορτής μας) μία φίλη μας που εργάζεται στο νοσοκομείο που χειρουργήθηκε η μητέρα μου, έδειχνε σε μία εκπαιδευόμενη νέα υπάλληλο τον τρόπο καταχώρησης κάποιων στοιχείων των ασθενών. Ζήτησε από τον υπολογιστή έναν τυχαίο αριθμό ασθενούς από τους χιλιάδες που έχουν περάσει ώστε να δείξει στην υπάλληλο τον τρόπο καταχώρησης. Και ξέρεις τί έβγαλε ο υπολογιστής;Την μητέρα μου! Τα στοιχεία της και το ιστορικό της! Την ημέρα της γιορτής μας!
Η φίλη μας έπαθε σοκ και άρχισε την ίδια στιγμή να κλαίει και η εκπαιδευόμενη όταν της εξήγησε εξεπλάγη και εκείνη από αυτήν την "σύμπτωση". Φαντάζεσαι όταν μας πήρε τηλέφωνο να μας ευχηθεί και μας το είπε...! Πήραμε ουσιαστικά τις ευχές από την μητέρα μου, 
βρήκε τρόπο να μας ευχηθεί τα χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## Αποστολια

Ο χρόνος είναι ο μόνος γιατρός σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.φαντάζομαι ο πόνος είναι τεραστιος σε οποιαδήποτε απωλεια ενος ατόμου που αγαπαμε.αλλα επειδή ακριβως αυτοί που αγαπησαμε θα θέλανε να είμαστε καλα πρεπει να είμαστε δυνατοι γι αυτους.μόνο έτσι θα ηταν ευτυχισμενοι.συλλυπητήρια κορίτσι μου!

----------


## Lil77

Καλησπέρα,

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και επειδή περνάω το ίδιο και το έχω περάσει έχω να σου πω ότι όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα είμαστε οι ίδιοι. Οι αλλαγές στη ζωή μας είναι τόσο μεγάλες που δύσκολα κανείς τις διαχειρίζεται. Ξαφνικά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι σαν ξένοι, σαν άνθρωποι που απλά είναι εκεί, αλλά όχι εκείνος, ο ποιο σημαντικός. Όλοι μοιάζουν αδιάφοροι και τα λόγια περιττά το ξέρω, ο θυμός απέραντος αλλά μην τους βγάζεις στην άκρη. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις ότι σε κάνει χαρούμενη και μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου. Το πένθος είναι μια πολύ χρονοβόρα διαδικασία και δεν φεύγει με ένα κλικ. Κάπου διάβασα ότι από την αγάπη γεννιούνται τα καλύτερα πράγματα και η αγάπη δεν χάνεται ποτέ όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν και έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Η αγάπη θα είναι για πάντα εκεί και είναι η κληρονομιά μας για να συνεχίζουμε και να κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να προχωρήσουμε και να την μοιραστούμε με τους ανθρώπους που έχουμε. Να είσαι δυνατή και μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου και αν χρειαστείς να μιλήσεις υπάρχουν σίγουρα οι άνθρωποι σου αλλά και ειδικοί που σε βοηθούν να διαχειριστείς το πένθος. Όμως μίλα, εκφράσου και μην νιώθεις τύψεις για πράγματα που ΑΝ..θα είναι πάντα μαζί σου

----------


## elisabet

Δεν έχω θυμό για τον θάνατό του. Μου χε συμβεί στο παρελθόν με άλλους θανάτους να έχω απίστευτο θυμό με όλους και με όλα. Τώρα δεν νιώθω πως έχω θυμό. Ξέρω πως ο πατέρας μου έφυγε γεμάτος κι ευτυχισμένος και πήρε πολλή πολλή αγάπη στην ζωή του όπως έδωσε κι εκείνος.

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι που δεν ξέρω πώς νιώθω. Σα να έχω χάσει επαφή με τον εαυτό και τα συναισθήματα μου. Ίσως γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να γράψω κιόλας ή να ζωγραφίσω ή να κάνω τίποτα από όλα αυτά που έκανα και εκφραζόμουν. Σα να έχω απλά ένα κενό.

----------


## elisabet

> Κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησα να σηκώνω το τηλέφωνο (δύο χρόνια μετά περίπου ήταν η τελευταία φορά). Όμως συμβαίνουν διάφορα και πιστεύω οτι κάτι υπάρχει από την παρουσία των ανθρώπων που φεύγουν, πολλές φορές υπάρχουν στην ζωή μας (η ενέργειά τους ίσως; η ψυχή τους ποιός ξέρει...) και επικοινωνούν με διάφορους τρόπους.
> Θα σου πω ένα άλλο θαυμαστό περιστατικό που συνέβη μετά τον θάνατο της μητέραςμου:
> Η μητέρα μου πέθανε τον Μάρτιο του 2012. Τον Αύγουστο είχαμε εγώ και ο ένας αδελφός μου την γιορτή μας, διότι έχουμε το ίδιο όνομα. Την ημέρα εκείνη, (της εορτής μας) μία φίλη μας που εργάζεται στο νοσοκομείο που χειρουργήθηκε η μητέρα μου, έδειχνε σε μία εκπαιδευόμενη νέα υπάλληλο τον τρόπο καταχώρησης κάποιων στοιχείων των ασθενών. Ζήτησε από τον υπολογιστή έναν τυχαίο αριθμό ασθενούς από τους χιλιάδες που έχουν περάσει ώστε να δείξει στην υπάλληλο τον τρόπο καταχώρησης. Και ξέρεις τί έβγαλε ο υπολογιστής;Την μητέρα μου! Τα στοιχεία της και το ιστορικό της! Την ημέρα της γιορτής μας!
> Η φίλη μας έπαθε σοκ και άρχισε την ίδια στιγμή να κλαίει και η εκπαιδευόμενη όταν της εξήγησε εξεπλάγη και εκείνη από αυτήν την "σύμπτωση". Φαντάζεσαι όταν μας πήρε τηλέφωνο να μας ευχηθεί και μας το είπε...! Πήραμε ουσιαστικά τις ευχές από την μητέρα μου, 
> βρήκε τρόπο να μας ευχηθεί τα χρόνια πολλά.


Σε πιστεύω σε αυτά που λες και καταλαβαίνω. Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως πεθαίνουν πραγματικά οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε.

Και ξέρεις σκέφτομαι πως όλο αυτό ίσως είναι ένα παραμύθι που έχουμε φτιάξει στο μυαλό μας για να απαλύνουμε τον πόνο και να χρυσώσουμε το χάπι της απώλειας, αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι τι σημασία έχει αν κάτι σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλά; Μήπως ξέρει κανείς και με σιγουριά τι γίνεται όταν πεθαίνουμε; Ο καθένας απλά βρίσκει έναν τρόπο να το ερμηνεύσει που να το αντέχει.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Σε πιστεύω σε αυτά που λες και καταλαβαίνω. Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως πεθαίνουν πραγματικά οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε.
> 
> Και ξέρεις σκέφτομαι πως όλο αυτό ίσως είναι ένα παραμύθι που έχουμε φτιάξει στο μυαλό μας για να απαλύνουμε τον πόνο και να χρυσώσουμε το χάπι της απώλειας, αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι τι σημασία έχει αν κάτι σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλά; Μήπως ξέρει κανείς και με σιγουριά τι γίνεται όταν πεθαίνουμε; Ο καθένας απλά βρίσκει έναν τρόπο να το ερμηνεύσει που να το αντέχει.


Συμφωνώ Ελισσάβετ. Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα όταν πεθάνω να μην υπάρχει κάτι επιπλέον, καλό ή κακό. Φτάνει αυτή η ζωή! Ακόμη και αν υπάρχει παράδεισος θα προτιμούσα την ανυπαρξία, διότι πόσο ευτυχισμένη θα μπορούσα να ήμουν αν γνώριζα τα βάσανα και τις ταλαιπωρίες των δικών μου ανθρώπων αλλ και των άλλων;
Από την άλλη, αυτό που επιθυμούμε δεν είναι πάντα αυτό που συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα, ούτε μπορούμε να πούμε οτι υπάρχει μόνο αυτό που προσεγγίζουμε με τις αισθήσεις και με την επιστήμη στα μέτρα των ανθρώπινων αισθήσεων κι της ανθρώπινης δυνατότητας αντίληψης.
Όχι, δεν έψαξα να βρω, αυτά τα δύο περιστατικά τί ήταν στην πραγματικότητα. Βεβαίως και μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι το υποσυνείδητό μου και μιά σύμπτωση (το πιο πιθανό). Αρκέστηκα στην αίσθηση που μου άφησαν..

----------


## elisabet

> Συμφωνώ Ελισσάβετ. Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα όταν πεθάνω να μην υπάρχει κάτι επιπλέον, καλό ή κακό. Φτάνει αυτή η ζωή! Ακόμη και αν υπάρχει παράδεισος θα προτιμούσα την ανυπαρξία, διότι πόσο ευτυχισμένη θα μπορούσα να ήμουν αν γνώριζα τα βάσανα και τις ταλαιπωρίες των δικών μου ανθρώπων αλλ και των άλλων;
> Από την άλλη, αυτό που επιθυμούμε δεν είναι πάντα αυτό που συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα, ούτε μπορούμε να πούμε οτι υπάρχει μόνο αυτό που προσεγγίζουμε με τις αισθήσεις και με την επιστήμη στα μέτρα των ανθρώπινων αισθήσεων κι της ανθρώπινης δυνατότητας αντίληψης.
> Όχι, δεν έψαξα να βρω, αυτά τα δύο περιστατικά τί ήταν στην πραγματικότητα. Βεβαίως και μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι το υποσυνείδητό μου και μιά σύμπτωση (το πιο πιθανό). Αρκέστηκα στην αίσθηση που μου άφησαν..


Δεν το χω σκεφτεί ποτέ για τον εαυτό μου. Πάντα ο θάνατος των άλλων με απασχολούσε, όχι ο δικός μου. Μου είναι αδιάφορο όταν πεθάνω εγώ τι θα γίνει.
Ο πρωτος θάνατος κοντινού που βίωσα ήταν στα 13 μου σχεδόν, κι ήταν παλικάρι 20 χρονών. Θυμάμαι ότι φώναζα τόσο δυνατά στην κηδεία γιατί πίστευα πως αμα φωνάξω αρκετά δυνατά θα "ξυπνήσει" και θα σηκωθεί. Η πρώτη αγκαλιά που δέχτηκα τότε ήταν του πατέρα μου, δεν ήθελα να με ακουμπάει κανείς, αυτός ήρθε και με μάζεψε, με έβγαλε έξω και μου είπε πως ο τάδε κοιμάται και δεν μπορούμε να τον ξυπνήσουμε. Τον θυμάμαι σαν τώρα να με αγκαλιάζει και να μου λέει "εγώ είμαι εδώ". Και να τώρα που δεν είναι εδώ.

Μου ζήτησε να τον ελευθερώσω λίγες μέρες πριν πεθάνει βρε Κασσάνδρα. Αυτό το ρήμα ακριβώς χρησιμοποίησε. Είναι σα να αποφάσισε να φύγει ο πατέρας μου, δεν ήθελε να μείνει άλλο. Είναι σα να μας είπε : τι θέλατε να νικήσω τον καρκίνο; Ορίστε τον νίκησα, αφήστε με να φύγω τώρα. Τον νίκησε και μετά έφυγε.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Πριν λίγο καιρό, για όποιον δεν ξέρει έχασα τον πατέρα μου.
> 
> Ξεκίνησα πολλές φορές να γράψω και σταματούσα καταλήγοντας σε ένα κείμενο χωρίς νόημα με σκόρπιες λέξεις. ΚΙ αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα βγάλει νόημα.
> Ξέρω πως ένα από τα στάδια του πένθους είναι η αποδοχή και καταλαβαίνω πως είμαι ακόμα μακριά από αυτό. Μάλλον είμαι ακόμα σε άρνηση, αρνούμαι να πιστέψω πως τον έχασα και δεν θα τον ξαναδώ. Υπάρχουν ακόμα στιγμές, πιο λίγες όσο περνάει ο καιρός, που ξεχνιέμαι, που γίνεται κάτι και αυτομάτως σκέφτομαι να το μοιραστώ μαζί του. Μόλις χθες έκανα και μια φίλη δίπλα μου να σαστίσει για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα όταν αυθόρμητα εντελώς χαζεύοντας βιτρίνες είπα : "α αυτό θα το πάρω για τον πατέρα μου" και μόνο αφού το ξεστόμισα συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν υπάρχει πια.
> 
> Είναι σα να έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου ή να μην ξέρω ποια είμαι πια. Πριν ασχολιόμουν με ένα σωρό πράγματα, ζωγράφιζα, έπαιζα μουσική, διάβαζα, πήγαινα γυμναστήριο, ;έκανα κατασκευές, τώρα τα χω σταματήσει όλα, δεν μου βγαίνει να κάνω τίποτα. Ακόμα και το γράψιμο που πάντα όταν δεν ένιωθα καλά με βοηθούσε τώρα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, στέκομαι για ώρες μπροστά σε μια κολλά χαρτί και δεν μου βγαίνει λέξη. Λες κι έχω αδειάσει.
> 
> Διεκπαιρεώνω ο, τι πρέπει να γίνει, ακόμα κι αυτά που νόμιζα πως δεν μπορούσα, κι είμαι κουλ, σα να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα και μετά μπορεί να βάλω τα κλάματα σε μια άσχετη στιγμή και να πλαντάξω λες και μόλις έμαθα ότι έφυγε. Η απουσία του μου φαίνεται αφόρητη. ¨Εχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου που αγαπώ και με αγαπάνε αλλά είναι λες και όλα γυρνούσαν γύρω του και μόνο και τώρα δεν με νοιάζει κανείς. Ξαφνικά δεν με νοιάζει η γνώμη τους, λες και μόνο η δική του με ένοιαζε πάντα. Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω αλλά νομίζω πρώτη φορά νιώθω τόσο μόνη. Μου συμβαίνει κάτι καλό κι είναι λες και χάνει την μισή του αξία γιατί δεν υπάρχει πια αυτός για να του το πω!


 Τα συληπιτιρια μου Ελη για τον χαμο του αγαπημενου σου πατερα, το ποσο σου εχει στιχησει κανει μπαμ! η αγαπη σου για αυτον θα πρεπει να ηταν πολυ δυνατη. Η εννοια του χρονου στον ανθρωπο και στις σκεψεις του εχει πολυ μεγαλη διαοφορα! επισης το νοημα δεν τοσο η διαρκεια αλλα η ενταση αυτων των συναισθηματων στην στιγμη οπου γινοντε.
Ευχομαι να προχορησεις στην ζωη σου κρατωντας τις στιγμες σαν αναποσπαστω κοματι της μνημη σου! να τις φαιρνεις στο μυαλο σου οταν εχεις αναγκη απο βοηθεια, απο συμβουλες! και θα δεις που θα στις δεινει! διοτις το προσωπο που εχασες το αγαπουσες αρα υποσεινηδιτα θα σου λεει οτι πιο σωστο.
Επισης θαγνωριζεις οτι οι γυναικες διαλεγουν για τελευταιο κι για γαμο ανδρααυτον που ειναι οσο πιο ομοιος με το πατερα τους. Αυτο λοιπον εσενα σε συμφερει διοτις ο πατερας σου ηταν πολυ αξιος ανθρωπος αρα βαση κι αυτης της λογικης ο ανδρας σου θα ειναι ενας υπεροχος συζηγος, πατερας, κι ερομενος σου!

----------


## taxpemy

καλησπέρα .. αυτο με τη μισή χαρά το έχω αισθανθεί και εγώ μετά την απώλεια του συντρόφου μου . νιώθω ότι θέλω να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά μετά καταλαβαίνω ότι δε χρειάζεται. αλλά είναι μαζί σου κορίτσι μου και νιώθει τη χαρά σου . Αυτό είναι σαν να τη δίνεις . Επίσης το κλάμα όταν σου βγαίνει μη το πνιγείς . κλάψε και εκτονώσου. δε μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει πως νιώθεις εκείνη την ώρα αν δε το νιώσει . και εγώ όταν ξυπνήσω η αισθανθώ έτσι απομονώνομαι και κλαίω . τα βγάζω από μέσα μου και μετά πιο ανάλαφρη συνεχίζω . το γράψιμο επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάτι με νόημα . Η αυτόματη γραφή είναι κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να βγάλεις στο χαρτί αυτά που πραγματικά σκέφτεσαι . γράψε ότι θέλεις και κράτα τα . Είναι έργο σου και μετά θα νιώθεις πολύ υπερήφανος άνθρωπος ακόμα και γι αυτά .

----------


## elisabet

> καλησπέρα .. αυτο με τη μισή χαρά το έχω αισθανθεί και εγώ μετά την απώλεια του συντρόφου μου . νιώθω ότι θέλω να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά μετά καταλαβαίνω ότι δε χρειάζεται. αλλά είναι μαζί σου κορίτσι μου και νιώθει τη χαρά σου . Αυτό είναι σαν να τη δίνεις . Επίσης το κλάμα όταν σου βγαίνει μη το πνιγείς . κλάψε και εκτονώσου. δε μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει πως νιώθεις εκείνη την ώρα αν δε το νιώσει . και εγώ όταν ξυπνήσω η αισθανθώ έτσι απομονώνομαι και κλαίω . τα βγάζω από μέσα μου και μετά πιο ανάλαφρη συνεχίζω . το γράψιμο επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάτι με νόημα . Η αυτόματη γραφή είναι κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να βγάλεις στο χαρτί αυτά που πραγματικά σκέφτεσαι . γράψε ότι θέλεις και κράτα τα . Είναι έργο σου και μετά θα νιώθεις πολύ υπερήφανος άνθρωπος ακόμα και γι αυτά .


Σ ευχαριστώ taxpemy
Διαβασα και γι ατην δική σου απώλεια κι εύχομαι να είσαι δυνατή και να θυμάσαι τον άνθρωπο σου με χαμόγελο και αγάπη.

Ακόμα δεν το χω συνειδητοποιήσει νομίζω. Νιώθω τον πόνο να έρχεται σε κύματα, μια είμαι καλά , μια όχι. Νομίζω είναι φυσιολογικό.
Είναι λες κι ακούω την φωνή του να λέει "θα περάσει.."

----------


## taxpemy

είναι σαν να είναι δίπλα σου . Εγώ από τότε που έχασα τον Γιάννη μόυ ,βασικά και από τότε που οι γιατροί είπαν ότι σβήνει έβγαινα έξω από την εντατική με μια γαλήνη ότι είναι δίπλα μού . μπορεί να είναι παρεξηγησιμο αυτό αλλά ένιωθα την παρουσία του συνεχώς να μου δίνει δύναμη . στην εξοδιο ακολουθία ήθελαν να μου δώσουν ηρεμιστικά αλλά δεν πήρα τίποτα ήμουν εκεί δίπλα του και ήρεμη. Υπάρχουν φυσικά μερη που θα αργήσω να πάω . δε μπορώ το νεκροταφείο η μερη που έχουμε περάσει ευχάριστες στιγμές . εκεί ακόμα δυσκολεύομαι να πάω . νιώθω βασικά τη μοναξιά μου. είχα και έχω πολλούς ανθρώπους που είναι δίπλα μού . αλλά μόνος σου το περνάς αυτό . και μετά μόνος στέκεσαι στα πόδια σου.

----------

